# Where next?



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I have a Eureka 65e which I use most of the time and a couple of Pharos.

I use mostly quite dark (but not cremated or oily) beans.

IMHO the Pharos produces a better result than the 65e but I have a dodgy shoulder...

Only interested in 'on demand' grinders.

What commercial grinders with low retention should I be looking at for a significant improvement in clumping and in the cup?

(I don't like the Versalab.)

I'm tempted by the Compak E10, the Mythos and 75e. Less so by the EK43 which seems to be better with lighter roast beans. I'm looking for alternatives to these that I might have missed.

Any suggestions/comments gratefully received.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

sorry not particularly helpful but you got me thinking..... How much is a new versalab for a uk buyer? Less than a grand?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> sorry not particularly helpful but you got me thinking..... How much is a new versalab for a uk buyer? Less than a grand?


You are having a laugh


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> I have a Eureka 65e which I use most of the time and a couple of Pharos.
> 
> I use mostly quite dark (but not cremated or oily) beans.
> 
> ...


What about a nino rob


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Ahh just checked

1500 smackeroos on present cable


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> sorry not particularly helpful but you got me thinking..... How much is a new versalab for a uk buyer? Less than a grand?


Have not looked it up recently but at the last check including VAT+Duty+postage we were looking at circa £2000+ basic.

You got to build-in the vat etc as everyone gets caught nowadays.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Shitttt

1500 plus 20% plus postage will take it to around 2k by my reckoning


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I seem to recall there is a reasonably priced Fiorenzato....... looking.....

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/fiorenzato_f83e_grinder.html

Not sure what folks think of this though

Is there a "normal" low retention conical?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can single dose the Nino


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't know much about grinders, but what about the Ceado e92? DavecUK review seems to be very positive on it.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> What about a nino rob


Thought about it but isn't the retention a bit excessive?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> You can single dose the Nino


Don't really want to get into the whole 'single dosing' thing. Too much faff. I want to be able to put a day or two's beans in the hopper and get on with it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You need to see the weighted device on my Nino, I mention the Nino as I believe Stephen Jenner is selling his, if you load up with beans, pretty much all commercials, flat or comic will have retention, granted some are better than others, Mythos is very low


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> You need to see the weighted device on my Nino, I mention the Nino as I believe Stephen Jenner is selling his, if you load up with beans, pretty much all commercials, flat or comic will have retention, granted some are better than others, Mythos is very low


Thanks Dave, I'll have a look. I'm ever more drawn to the Mythos...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The ones on the south coast are down in price give her a call go round and look she may have a defent one there


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Dave, I assume you mean the Ringwood woman advertising ex M&S ones all over the place?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> Thanks Dave, I assume you mean the Ringwood woman advertising ex M&S ones all over the place?


Indeed


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Thought about it but isn't the retention a bit excessive?


I've not had a chance to play with a nino, but isn't its design all aimed at low retention? Unusually, it mounts the outer burr on, rather than in, a carrier - meaning that the grind chamber beneath the burrs can be made smaller than in other large conicals (the robur is the worst in this regard).

It also has 6 sweeper vanes instead of 3, a very short horizontal exit chute, and runs fast. I don't know if it works, but it looks like a good design.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A curveball that I am considering myself at some point, opinions more than welcome:

You like your Pharos, but your shoulder is giving you grief...

The Mahlgut Grist MG-1, which looks like the brother of the Pharos may be an option. From the little in English you can read about it on HB it is reported to be like a Voodoo'd Pharos but with better construction and tolerances, leading to its much higher price of £450 (before delivery). However they are releasing a motor mount for it ("This year" was when they were hoping to have this ready by) which would solve your shoulder problems.

So you would have a small in stature 68mm conic with low to no retention. No price on the motor yet, but would hopefully come in under £800 to us here... compare that to the ex commercial 68mm conics and add in the benefits and it becomes an interesting proposition.

It would require a wait until next year to even see if it was viable, but I certainly have my eye on it!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I wouldn't be put off by the EK and darker roasts - I love mine, and only feed it dark stuff!

However if single dosing isn't your thing then so be it...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I remember Systemic Kid saying he really didn't like the EK with dark roasts and that conics were a much better option.

Be worth trying one out to see where your tastes lie I guess.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

E10 is great with darker roasts, just the static, and retention if single dosing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

My preference isn't for dark roasts , so I don't use them on the ek. But it's horses for courses - Ronsil and marky do . Darker roasts > more soluble> easier to extract > I know ron's presence was at around 19% EY Using the ek ...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have no problems with the EK for my darker roast preference.

Even better now I've got the newer coffee burrs. I think these now come as standard with new machines.

If you buy secondhand they may have the original burrs.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Dylan said:


> A curveball that I am considering myself at some point, opinions more than welcome:
> 
> You like your Pharos, but your shoulder is giving you grief...
> 
> ...


Oooh! Now that is interesting! I'm half tempted to do a conversion for the Pharos.

Thanks Dylan, well spotted!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks all. Very interesting. I think it was Patrick's comments about conicals being better for darker roasts that I remember. The Mahlgut is interesting but single dose again.

I'm going to investigate the Nino further and the E10. I'd like to keep the cost down by buying second hand if I can.

Further ideas most welcome!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Hight retention



pessutojr said:


> I don't know much about grinders, but what about the Ceado e92? DavecUK review seems to be very positive on it.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27460-New-Grinder-Not-too-big!-%A3700-to-spend!&p=365747#post365747


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

PeterF said:


> Hight retention


Hey? Not that big with tiny hopper, can be single dosed as well


----------

